# Just in case you're thinking about trying this...



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I made all the mistakes for you.

This : 3 @12" long










Is much better than this: 1 @ 36" long










I thought it was worth a try, it's not.It is stable only at low speed, it got pretty exciting when I cranked up the speed.

If you carve, this is worth it. 12" long










The drive end is drilled and tapped to screw onto the spindle. The tailstock end is made to fit a live center.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha. Thanks Hairy. I imagine that longer one would get kind of squirrelly. What are the two other things on the last picture, besides the buffing wheel? It looks like some type of sandpaper, but can't be sure.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Leather wheels, flat and vee.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

you could make up a steady rest to put in the center, use two it that still doesn't work


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've thought about doing this with an older lathe I don't use anymore. I do like the variety of wheels, and strops you've made up on here. Maybe if the wheels were just a little closer to each other, they might be more stable… Just a thought.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I considered using a steady before cutting it down. It's real easy to change from 1 wheel to another.

I've read where some folks don't like the 3 wheel setup because of too little space between the wheels. I guess it all comes down to how big your project is.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's an interesting contraption, Hairy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Hairy

You always have me laughting. You are like Stumpy when he has his Videos.

Arlin


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have to laugh. Its true how things seem so much better on paper. You have a good set up now. I have an extra lathe now and wondering if I should utilize it for something like this or just sell it. Thanks for the tips.


----------

